# Shore fishing at Tybee?



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 8, 2009)

I live a mile or so away from Lake Michigan but shore fishing is never much good around here.  Nothing steady at least, you need to be deep water typically.

From the scraps of information I was able to find it looks like people recommend fishing from shore at a few places near Tybee.  Is that decent fishing, or just the best you can find from shore?

My wife doesn't mind fishing if there is steady action.  We go Bluegill fishing at our cabin around home and she'll spend a few hours on the water if she's getting bites but wouldn't have the patience for it otherwise.

Thanks.


----------



## GONoob (Apr 8, 2009)

Ha! My gf is the same way. I have to make sure I put her on some fish, even if I have to pass her my rod.

I was at Tybee 3 weeks ago. It was still a little chilly and windy. People were still catching off the piers, though.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 8, 2009)

Whiting should be biting about now.  Fish right after tide changes using a piece of shrimp and actually peeled shrimp works better if you can get it to stay on hook.

Try a sabiki up under the pier for small panfish also.  Put one rod out with a decent size bait and catch the small stuff under the pier to keep the action up.

Rob


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sharkfighter said:


> Whiting should be biting about now.  Fish right after tide changes using a piece of shrimp and actually peeled shrimp works better if you can get it to stay on hook.
> 
> Try a sabiki up under the pier for small panfish also.  Put one rod out with a decent size bait and catch the small stuff under the pier to keep the action up.
> 
> Rob



Put whatever you catch on the sabiki rigs on a STOUT rod.


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 8, 2009)

We're going up mid July, sorry.  Is the fishing decent then?


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 18, 2009)

How is the fishing in July?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 18, 2009)

Mostly small sharks and rays when it gets hot. You can still dig up a whiting.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Apr 18, 2009)

If you go out in the early morning before sunlight you can catch some reds, but mostly still whiteing. the occational little blue will come by. the sharks are best at night after the suns gone out.


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah Shore Fishing Is good down there.. I lived on Tybee for a few years... Like those Guys Said in the Heat of the Day Mostly Sharks and Big Rays in the Summer. Get out there Really Early Or Late and The Variety Of fish be better.Pier In the Summer Times is so crowded... Try Down by the Jetties Or On the Back River. I always had a Blast down there catching Spanish Makeral. If you want some fun fishing Rent you a Kayak And Run up some of the Creeks over on Little Tybee Island.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 19, 2009)

anywhwere you around there keep an eye on your vehicle alot thiefs down there stealing everything they can get there hands on.Theres enough busted glass on the ground at lzr creek fishing pier to fill up a couple wheel barrels.The glass came from vehicle windows.


----------



## allaroundfishin (Apr 20, 2009)

look me up when you come down I live on the island I will do my best to get you on them.


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 20, 2009)

allaroundfishin said:


> look me up when you come down I live on the island I will do my best to get you on them.



Awesome, thanks.  

I don't plan on doing a ton of fishing, but it'll be better than catching bluegill and northern pike which is about the only fish around home I catch.

Don't tell my wife about the sharks, she sees me catch one of those and she's not swimming all week.


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 20, 2009)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> anywhwere you around there keep an eye on your vehicle alot thiefs down there stealing everything they can get there hands on.Theres enough busted glass on the ground at lzr creek fishing pier to fill up a couple wheel barrels.The glass came from vehicle windows.



Is it all of Tybee with the problem or just at that pier?


----------



## allaroundfishin (Apr 21, 2009)

Not a problem any more its been solved


----------

